# Curly tail - what should I do?



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Vinnie has an undocked tail and I LOVE it. I don't do a pom pom (he has a rather gay tail - think more like a Bichon). I let the hair grow and just keep it neatened up once in a while. Right now the hair on his tail is anywhere from six to eight inches long. A toy would look cute with 2-4 inches of hair. 

Post a picture of him!!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Definitely post some pics! Around here, most undocked toys have straight, scraggly hair on their tails (lots of hubs and a few mills). I usually just brush out the inevitable tangles and trim the tails flag style. I've only met one or two in this state who actually had real
poodle hair on their tails!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Your dog would look cute in a portugese water dog clip, especially their cute tails,


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

That's one of the trims that I have done with Vinnie. I LOVE the PWD lion trim, however I did not shave his tail for the normal PWD flag. It took too long to grow that tail to shave it off. :lol: A toy would look ADORABLE in a lion trim!! Here's Vinnie in his:


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I love the lion clip! Do you think I should wait until her coat is quite long? Like, wait a couple months?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think you have to wait until their coat is super long. I think Vinnie's was only 1 1/2 to 2 inches long in that photo. I didn't do a traditional PWD lion trim - I kept poodle feet in front, still kept his ears shaved short and didn't shave as much on the tail. It's still just as much dog to groom - I shaved his rear each time I groomed him.


----------

